# Can anyone identify this leather watch strap?



## brig2221

I've been interested in watches for quite a few years now, but have been happy to explore the hobby from afar via forums and YouTube videos, etc.

One of the watches I have had my eye on to get is a Rolex Explorer I, but due to cost, may be many years before I'm able to purchase. I recently came across a YouTube channel (The Urban Gentry) that I delved into. One of his recent videos that caught my eye was a video he did comparing the Seiko SARB033 vs. the Rolex Explorer I.

After watching, I'm in love with the Seiko and will be purchasing soon (my first watch purchase). All that said, during the video, he cut to the Seiko for a few seconds that had a beautiful leather strap on it that I would love to get. I searched around a lot and could not find it.

*Hoping some of the experts here might be able to help ID this watch strap for me*. It would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Silverthorne86

This is a great lookin strap and I’m strongly considering the Sarb033 after this video as well. Hope someone has the details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

It might be a horween, but i believe there are many straps out there with a same look. You may try amazon and look for strapsco, they have similar looks.


----------



## gregspitz

Looks like Bridle Leather which is easy to source and make a strap out of.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slcbbrown

Looks a bit like Worn and Wound.


----------



## Karkarov

I agree with SLC looks like a worn and wound. Personally I would avoid it. No liner, edging is a little sloppy, single piece leather so likely to stretch etc. I would go for a JPM strap, get the same look, but in a much better made strap.

EDIT: OH that's a TGV video. So it is either from Colareb or Holben's most likely. Surprised he didn't just say in the video. That said, while his taste and thoughts on watches are normally good, he wouldn't know a quality watch strap if it had a neon sign on it and shot fireworks out of it's buckle. He wears his navitimer on a ugly as heck, super stiff, plasticky looking, overpriced pos Di-Modell.


----------



## brig2221

Well, I've been searching vigorously the past few days to find the exact strap to no avail. However, I think I've found so very nice straps that are very close in appearance thanks to the posters here.

Below is what I've found so far:

ColaReb Siena Dark Brown
http://shop.colareb.it/en/siena-watch-strap/21-siena-dark-brown.html#/size-20mm_buckle_18mm

ColaReb Roma Rust Brown
https://m.ebay.com/itm/20mm-ColaReb...trap/331683665958?_mwBanner=1&epid=1559768186

JPM Distressed Brown
https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/pr...-strap-in-distressed-brown?variant=1073870680

Vintage Chestnut Leather (unknown brand)
https://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-classic-vintage-watch-band-chestnut-leather.aspx

As you can see, all of the above straps resemble the one in the picture on my original post, but none of them are spot on. Also, each strap I've lost would cost me anywhere from $70-$100. I was hoping to spend $50, but it seems like there isn't a lot there I could find for quality vintage leather straps.

Would love any feedback on the straps I've listed. Also, would still love it if anyone could positively ID the strap in my photo. Lastly, if there is a good quality brand out there for vintage leather straps that is a little more reasonable in price that I'm currently unaware of, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## brig2221

Ok, so I'm reading around the forums and find another supplier who has good reviews here for vintage leather watch bands at the price point I was looking for (~$50).

https://www.martuleather.com/store/..._brown_Leather_Watch_Strap_ref._m1511-c1.html

I'm excited because this band is about as close as I think I'm going to get as far as matching my original photo for appearance, and is within my budget. Being somewhat of a watch newbie, I'm not sure how to read the below available watch lengths.

70/115
80/125
85/135
90/140

Any help on how to read the above strap length options would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdamB5000

So I'm not the only one who loves that combo. I don't have the SARB and I'm fairly new to the world of watches, and that combo has wet my whistle ever since I first saw it. It's reason enough to pull the trigger on a SARB... or a similar strap!

I may try to get something similar for my SKX007. Thank you, brig, for the strap links.


----------



## Martinus

As nobody has answered yet....
These numbers refer to strap lengths. If we take the 70/115 as example, the 70 stands for 70mm and is the length of the shortest of the 2 straps where the buckle is attached to.
The 115mm is the longest strap with the buckle holes. To find out which size fits you best, measure your wrist size, most commonly measured in inches (confusing I know ...wrist size in inches and strap lengths in mm). I have an 8inch wrist and need a strap that's about 80/130 or 85/125 (I don't like long ends sticking out..).
I am not exactly sure about this but I believe 70/115 would fit 6-7" wrist, 80/125 for 7-7.5" wrists, 85/135 for 7.75-8.5" and 90/140 for wrist larger the. 8.5". Again, just an indication. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Crunchnolo

brig2221 said:


> Ok, so I'm reading around the forums and find another supplier who has good reviews here for vintage leather watch bands at the price point I was looking for (~$50).
> 
> https://www.martuleather.com/store/..._brown_Leather_Watch_Strap_ref._m1511-c1.html
> 
> I'm excited because this band is about as close as I think I'm going to get as far as matching my original photo for appearance, and is within my budget. Being somewhat of a watch newbie, I'm not sure how to read the below available watch lengths.
> 
> 70/115
> 80/125
> 85/135
> 90/140
> 
> Any help on how to read the above strap length options would be greatly appreciated.


There's a good explanation of sizing on the website. 

I'm personally tempted by a couple straps.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Check out.....Two Stitch Straps.....Saw this in this forum



brig2221 said:


> I've been interested in watches for quite a few years now, but have been happy to explore the hobby from afar via forums and YouTube videos, etc.
> 
> One of the watches I have had my eye on to get is a Rolex Explorer I, but due to cost, may be many years before I'm able to purchase. I recently came across a YouTube channel (The Urban Gentry) that I delved into. One of his recent videos that caught my eye was a video he did comparing the Seiko SARB033 vs. the Rolex Explorer I.
> 
> After watching, I'm in love with the Seiko and will be purchasing soon (my first watch purchase). All that said, during the video, he cut to the Seiko for a few seconds that had a beautiful leather strap on it that I would love to get. I searched around a lot and could not find it.
> 
> *Hoping some of the experts here might be able to help ID this watch strap for me*. It would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 12904959


----------



## Vlance

The guy that posted the pic on reddit admits it's from two stitch straps. The honey one.

https://www.twostitchstraps.com


----------



## brig2221

ZIPPER79 said:


> Check out.....Two Stitch Straps.....Saw this in this forum


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## brig2221

Vlance said:


> The guy that posted the pic on reddit admits it's from two stitch straps. The honey one.


Thanks to you as well, the mystery has been solved!!!


----------



## brig2221

Because I am so impatient, I already purchased a strap that I felt was as close as possible that I could find in looks. I think they are very close.

https://www.martuleather.com/store/p179/Slim_hand_dyed_vintage_tan_ref._m1511-c4.html


----------



## Karkarov

That Martu strap should be "okay". Personally in that style it is very hard to beat a JPM strap, if not impossible. They cost more, but it is worth it. The Band R Band strap should also hold up decent. I have bought a few different colareb's. and while they don't suck or anything, they certainly do not live up to their hype.


----------



## BA11

brig2221 said:


> Well, I've been searching vigorously the past few days to find the exact strap to no avail. However, I think I've found so very nice straps that are very close in appearance thanks to the posters here.
> 
> Below is what I've found so far:
> 
> ColaReb Siena Dark Brown
> http://shop.colareb.it/en/siena-watch-strap/21-siena-dark-brown.html#/size-20mm_buckle_18mm
> 
> ColaReb Roma Rust Brown
> 20mm Colareb Roma Rust Brown Distressed Leather Made in Italy Watch Band Strap for sale online | eBay
> 
> JPM Distressed Brown
> JPM Italian Vintage Leather Watch Strap in DISTRESSED BROWN
> 
> Vintage Chestnut Leather (unknown brand)
> 20mm Chestnut Classic Vintage Leather Watch Band | B & R Bands
> 
> As you can see, all of the above straps resemble the one in the picture on my original post, but none of them are spot on. Also, each strap I've lost would cost me anywhere from $70-$100. I was hoping to spend $50, but it seems like there isn't a lot there I could find for quality vintage leather straps.
> 
> Would love any feedback on the straps I've listed. Also, would still love it if anyone could positively ID the strap in my photo. Lastly, if there is a good quality brand out there for vintage leather straps that is a little more reasonable in price that I'm currently unaware of, please let me know. Thanks!


TL, DR. 
Horween dublin English tan is the closest i can think of. or from the ones you shared I would say Siena is fine and close to your budget and from Holbens site you can get it for 60. I am also thinking of trying that out. 

From a pic it is very difficult to find the exact leather(few leather are easy like saffiano) and then there are lot of strap artists other than known brands like colareb, hirsch, BrR, watchgecko, Crown & Buckle, StrapsCo etc etc some less expensive side like Barton, Hadley roma. So, its very difficult to find that exact strap or you can just comment there and ask. And don't forget lighting plays a big part as the same strap's color will be different in different lighting. so the actual color of that strip might not be what you are looking at. 

Things you can be sure of form the pic are - 2 point stitching/minimal stitching, unlined, painted edges. 

And many vendors doesn't even mention the exact hide but just say like Soft Vintage Italian Leather, full grain italian leather etc. But, most of the individual artists will mention that clearly. 

Below is one of the custom strap I ordered from oystercamau(i wanted it to be lightly padded but you can get it without padding as well), its horween dublin in english tan color. But mine is lined with zermatt leather as I feel its more comfortable and increases its life while being water/sweat resistance and hypoallergenic
Other option you can consider is Simple Handmade Italian Leather Watch Strap - Reddish Brown

















EDIT: Well.. after writing the whole response I realized I am looking at a very old thread. So, OP did you find the strap you were looking for? please ignore if you already mentioned in the thread.


----------



## StufflerMike

OP last seen here on Dec 10, 2018


----------

